# Backyard Breeders make me angry



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

I saw a post on the local kijiji for a hedgie for sale. The hedgies were in glass tanks(like fish tanks) and crammed in together. I messaged them about that, and he said the tanks are where they are bred, and he doesn't care because he just wants the babies.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Was this the ad?

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-p ... Z284164392

If so, I saw it too, I also e-mailed the "breeder". It makes me sick


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I reported the ad for animal abuse.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

MissC said:


> I reported the ad for animal abuse.


Not to mention, hedgehogs are illegal in Windsor!!!!! :evil:

Don't everyone rush and point that fact out to the seller. Let him keep posting and wait until Tuesday and phone Windsor's bylaw office so they will be shut down for good.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy, you are a genius.


----------



## shetlandlover (May 13, 2011)

Oh dear...

I hate breeders of any animal that fail to take the needs and happiness of the animals into account. Sadly people buying from these type of breeders will only encourage them to continue.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes it was that ad!

Nancy, I'm from around Windsor. I live in the county, so it's legal for me to have my hedgie. But you would be surprised on how many people sell them around here. If they are on the outskirts of Windsor, it's not illegal for them to have them unfortunatly.


----------

